# Impossible d'activer imessage et facetime (yosemite)



## diabolo-menthe (24 Janvier 2015)

Salut à tous, voila depuis la mise a jour sur Yosemite je n'arrive plus a utiliser Imessage et Facetime sur mon macbook pro, j'ai pourtant tout essayer changer d'identifiant apple, de mot de passe...
S'agit t'il d'une erreur de configuration icloud  ?

Lorsque que j'entre mes identifiants voila le message qui s'affiche :

Connexion impossible. 
Veuillez vérifier votre connexion réseau et réessayer.

Si quelqu'un a la solution je suis preneur !
Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

tu peux regarder dans Console (Applications/Utilitaires) si tu trouves quelque chose qui ressemble à ça :

_11/7/13 12:19:06.820 PM Messages[540]: [Warning] Error from SecKeychainFindGenericPassword: -67808
11/7/13 12:19:06.892 PM Messages[540]: [Warning] IMRemoveKeychainData: -67808 -- Could not remove data for service: IDS  account: example@example.com-AuthToken
11/7/13 12:19:06.892 PM Messages[540]: [Warning] IMRemoveKeychainAuthToken: Could not remove auth token (error -67808)_

Une des solutions connues est de réparer Trousseaux d'accès (barre de menu/Trousseaux d'accès/S.O.S Trousseau).

Et si ça ne suffit pas, faire un reset du Trousseau d'accès : Trousseaux d'accès / Préférences / Général : Réinitialiser mon trousseau par défaut


----------



## diabolo-menthe (24 Janvier 2015)

Merci renaud malheureusement ta technique n'a pas fonctionner  
j'ai juste perdu tout mes mots de passe, toujours le même problème sur Imessage et facetime !
Je ne sait plus quoi faire !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

voici la liste des possibles solutions (parmi d'autres sans doute) concernant ton problème :

- Préférences système / Date et heure : Régler heure automatiquement, choisir le bon fuseau horaire

- reset PRAM/VRAM

- supprimer le fichier : networkinterfaces.plist dans : Macintosh HD/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/NetworkInterfaces.plist
Redémarrer l'ordi.

- Réparation ou reset Trousseaux d'accès

A noter qu'un Mac dont la carte-mère a été remplacée, sans qu'un nouveau N° de série lui ait été attribué, ne peut utiliser iMessage et FaceTime : faire flasher la carte-mère par un réparateur agréé.

Pour retrouver tous tes mots de passe :
Lors du reset de Trousseaux d'accès, un copie a été faite : rien n'est perdu.
Va dans ta Bibliothèque : Finder, menu Aller, appuie sur Alt pour dévoiler la Biblio dans la liste.
Va ensuite à Bibliothèque / Keychains
Tu va trouver dedans ceci :





Le fichier : _login_renamed_1.keychain_ est l'ancien Trousseau (qui contient tous tes mots de passe)
Le fichier : _login.keychain_ est le nouveau (vierge)

1. par sécurité contre toute fausse manoeuvre, fais une copie de _login_renamed_1.keychain_ sur le bureau.
2. supprime _login.keychain_
3. renomme _login_renamed_1.keychain_ en _login.keychain_
4. redémarre l'ordi pour retrouver tous tes mots de passe AUSSI dans Safari

Si tu as une sauvegarde Time Machine, tu peux aussi restaurer ~/Bibliothèque/Keychains, en choisissant une date antérieure au reset de Trousseaux d'accès, pour le même résultat.


----------



## diabolo-menthe (26 Janvier 2015)

J'ai bien suivi tes instructions mais toujours le même resultat je ne comprend pas  
je commence a perdre espoir !

je n'ai pas le fichier "networkinterfaces.plist" dans ma bibliotheque...
d'autres solutions ?
merci pour tes reponses !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2015)

As-tu récupéré ton Trousseau ?

Le fichier _networkinterfaces.plist_ n'est pas dans la Bibliothèque de l'utilisateur (contrairement à Keychains).

Il est là : Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/NetworkInterfaces.plist
Redémarre après suppression.
_(NB : Library = Bibliothèque)
_
As-tu testé iMessages sur une autre session du Mac ?
Si non, c'est un test à faire.


----------



## Lauange (26 Janvier 2015)

Salut Diabolo,

J'ai eu ce problème sur un MBA. La solution était de remettre l'heure du Mac dans le bon fuseau horaire. Sans savoir pourquoi, il n'était pas dans le bon fuseau horaire. Dès que je l'ai remis sur celui de Paris, j'ai pu valider mon accès FaceTime et iMessage.

Dis moi si cela a fonctionné.

a+


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2015)

Ca déjà été proposé au post #4


----------



## Lauange (26 Janvier 2015)

et alors tu perdre espoir.


----------

